# Insuring a foreign registered car



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's another question relating to http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=188855

I just spoke to an Irish insurance company that also insures cars in the UK to find out if they insured Irish registered cars for use in the UK and was told that you just get the standard 93 days foreign use cover. I then asked what what happen if I lived in the south, a commutable distance from somewhere like Belfast and did that journey everyday. They would still only cover me for 93 days total throughout a year. Seems daft really - is there a reason why they would do this?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

A car, by law, must be insured by it's country of registration.

i.e. if you are driving a German registered car in the UK, you must insure it in Germany and it must be roadworthy according to German laws and have a German MOT (or whatever the German equivalent is).

You will then need to extend the policy to include foreign use to use it in the UK.

The trouble with most Insurers is that they only give foreign use for a limited period, 45, 60, 90 days etc, depending on the Insurers. So if you intend to do it annually, you will need to find an Insurer who is happy to provide annual foreign use.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the input Lloyd.
What I thought was odd was that if you lived in somewhere like Dundalk, in the Rep of Ireland, and you commuted daily to, let's say Newry in the North (and therefore the UK) - a 20 minute journey essentially and something that some people are bound to do, according to the insurer I spoke to you'd only be able to do that for 93 days a year which would mean you'd have to have a car on each side of the border to be able to do it legitimately. Seems crazy!! 

Does nobody make a provision for this sort of thing?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah but who counts the 93 days 

say if you crash half way through the year , they dont know if youve done that trip everyday or the first time that day


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That's very true and I think would be difficult to prove (although I would start to get edgy about risking it).


----------

